# WTB Bright Blue Snowboard Pants - On a budget



## DigO (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi!

I`m looking for bright blue snowboard pants, but I can spend up to $100.

I really like the Bonfire Radiant Pants in Sapphire color, but they are discontinued I guess.

I`ve also been looking online and so far I found these ones below, that seem to be ok. Anyways I`d like some opinions about them and sugestions about others!

Oakley Shelf Life Pants
Oakley Shelf Life Pants | Oakley Store

Sessions Gridlock Pants. Do these really shine like in the picture? I actually don`t quite like that kind of shine that is in the picture.. remembers me of duffel :S
Sessions Men's Gridlock Pants - FREE SHIPPING at Altrec.com


Thank you!


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

i like sessions stuff. they hold up really well for me. Im going on my 3rd season with my zoom pants (about 30 days a year) and they seem to be holding up. It may be because i dont wash my outerwear ever. but overall im happy with them. i own two pairs of sessions pants and one jacket.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

see if you can find last year's ThirtyTwo Blahzay cargos. Solid pant, retails around $149 but you should be able to find them under $100 if anyone has them in-stock.


----------



## DigO (Apr 25, 2011)

Really hard to find last season`s Blahzays anywhere on the internet... And the ones I find are all 149, 159.

I`ll keep trying to find, but if I don`t, I might stick to the Sessions Gridlock.

CMSbored, how warm are your Sessions Zoom pants? I saw online that they have 80g insulation. Desn`t it get too warm?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't know what size you need but my local shop has the XL Size XL available at Eternal for $72 or size Small available here for $89.

But yeah, it looks like the blue ones from last year are hard to find. plenty of the khaki/sand or black available for $100 or less though.


----------



## DigO (Apr 25, 2011)

Well, I`m 6 feet tall, 160 lbs. Usually wear 32 x 32 in normal street pants, 34 x 32 with a belt. I have some impact shorts that I`ll be using, so I might go up one size, sticking to size L. Wonder if a Medium will still fit woth the shorts on.

As for the color, I`m looking for blue, since my jacket is already black.

Do you have any other model or brand in mind?

Edit: I found these Airblaster Finisher Pants in bright blue. They look good... do you know whether they perform as good (fit, waterproof, breathable, quality, toughness, etc)?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah the XL will be way too big I wear a 36 x 32 in regular pants and the XL is pretty large even on me.

Those Sessions ones look pretty comparable in terms of style & feature, although it doesn't say what they're rated for water resistance/breathability.

No experience with the Airblaster, I just tossed out the ThirtyTwo idea since I have those pants and they are pretty nice.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I have some 686 cyan colored pants they are bright picked them up for under 100 end of last season.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

686 :: Cargo

686 Original Cargo. The Cyan is a staple colorway every season. These pants are awesome, rocked them for several seasons now.


----------



## DigO (Apr 25, 2011)

The Sessions` Gridlock pants are 15k/10k bre/wat respectively. Good rating indeed. I just wonder if the royal blue on those pants look as bright as the cyan or Blahzay`s blue...

The 686 original cargo`s would be the best for me, because they already come with the removable insulation layer. However, their price goes way over my $100 budget (those are $200).

If only I could find the blahzays at 100, 110. Or even the 686s!

And I think that from now until the end of next season the prices will only go up, correct?


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

DC Banshee Pant - Men's from Dogfunk.com $130
DC Donon Baggy Insulated Pant - Men's from Dogfunk.com $170
Nomis Denim Shell Snowboard Pant - Men's from Dogfunk.com $80 though they only have XLT


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

DigO said:


> Really hard to find last season`s Blahzays anywhere on the internet... And the ones I find are all 149, 159.
> 
> I`ll keep trying to find, but if I don`t, I might stick to the Sessions Gridlock.
> 
> CMSbored, how warm are your Sessions Zoom pants? I saw online that they have 80g insulation. Desn`t it get too warm?



i think mine are the older model as they do not have insulation. if they had 80g i would probably melt as i like cold. (just pants and underwear and tshirt and shell jacket almost all season)


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I actually have a pair of bright blue snowboard pants.
Foursquare Q Keep Cool pants








FOURSQUARE Q PANTS - KEEP COOL


----------

